# Activation clé windows 11 pro impossible sous Parallels



## youyoulemarin (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Besoin de votre aide SVP;
Je ne suis pas trés calé en environnement Apple, mon MPB je l'ai depuis 2 ans seulement.

J'ai installé Windows 11 pro via Parallels Desktop 18 sur mon MBP 2018 (512/16 Go).
Lors de l'installation j'ai utilisé une version d'essais pour Windows 11 pro et là je viens de prendre une licence mais impossible d'installer cette dernier.
Il faut savoir lorsque je vais sur activation de la clé, l'exemple me donne 30 caractères alphanumérique (voir PJ) alors que sur ma licence il y a que 25 caractères.
Est ce que c'est un problème de licence spécifique à Windows sous mac via Paralleles ?
Je vous remercie pour toute l'aide que vous pouvez m'apporter.

Bien à vous;
Youcef


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2022)

@youyoulemarin
On déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans macOS.


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2022)

youyoulemarin a dit:


> Il faut savoir lorsque je vais sur activation de la clé, l'exemple me donne 30 caractères alphanumérique (voir PJ) alors que sur ma licence il y a que 25 caractères.


Et pour cause, dans ta copie écran c'est le n° de licence de Parallels Desktop qu'il faut entrer, pas celui de Windows.


----------



## youyoulemarin (13 Octobre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et pour cause, dans ta copie écran c'est le n° de licence de Parallels Desktop qu'il faut entrer, pas celui de Windows.


Bonjour et merci pour votre aide.
Bien à vous,
Youcef


----------

